# dual saw work to cut cement board?



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

saw a dual saw say they can cut anything???does that include cement board???

If it does work does it ruin blades quickly?? and does it create less dust than a circle saw and masonry blade??

are there brands to buy,,,and not buy???


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I have seen somewhere that there are diamond blades available for the dual-saw but have never seen or used one first hand. There will be dust I'm sure.


----------



## Dvanek12 (Jul 31, 2011)

4just1don said:


> saw a dual saw say they can cut anything???does that include cement board???
> 
> If it does work does it ruin blades quickly?? and does it create less dust than a circle saw and masonry blade??
> 
> are there brands to buy,,,and not buy???


Ridgid makes good saw for cement board with a exhaust port, so you can direct the dust away from you or attach to a vacuum to it.
Also you can use a fan to blow the dust away from you. The blade is about $ 50.00, but worth it, if you cutting alot of cement board.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the blade you can use in any 7 1/4" circular saw. Most subs will buy the cheapest saw they can and use it until it dies. I would not suggest working any cement board with good tools as they will be destroyed. At one time and maybe they still offer it but the James Hardi Company would replace any cement board diamond blade free. All you had to do was send them the old blade and they sent you a new one. Might check it out if you are going to do much work with it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds expensive and dusty---I've got a wet cutting 4" circular saw just for cutting Durrock.

Harbor Freight has one like it for about $39.00

You just slap a wet sponge against the blade as you cut---no dust--clean cut.

You can cut Durrock just fine with a utility knife and maybe a jig saw with a carbide grit blade---

You need to justify the cost of a tool and the amount of use that it will get---and the time saved.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for replies, was thinkinking tile cement board tile backer as have 3 or 4 showers over tubs to do.hard to score and snap like 3/4 " hence cutting most of it anyway. The wet sponge saw sounds great. can you use a wet sponge with a regular circle saw or does it get the motor too wet? Cut some outside in wind, but did cut out a high vinyl window with a very slanted window sill under it while screwed to wall. A little less dust would be great.

Another potential use of the dual saw would be to cut vinyl siding for install and steel soffit panels for length instead of those hand shears. Does the saw cut siding and soffits clean?or jagged edged??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The little wet saw spins slowly ----I think the wet sponge might be dangerous with a regular Skill Saw.

The little saw is worth the money if you have that much work ahead of you,


----------

